# Husky 365 special real or china ?



## Applehead (Mar 20, 2012)

Picked up a 365 sp. NIB off CL, How can I ID it as the real deal and not a knock off ?
The plug that came with her in the tool pack was a china make ,...makes me wonder.


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 20, 2012)

the box is not much of an indicator, open it up an take a pic of the serial tag on the saw. That photo you posted looks similar to one i saw on ebay awhile back?


----------



## Applehead (Mar 20, 2012)

.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2012)

Many of the China copies shared the same (copied) serial number - the serial on this one reminds me of that number, but I am not sure.

Also, I wonder what "Country Code CN" on one of the labels means.....

:msp_confused:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not much of a Husky guy, but that China spark plug worries me. :msp_unsure:







Edit: I see you already mentioned the plug.... ooops.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe the town of Husqvarna is spelled different than the company name, on the real Husky saws. I believe that is a China copy, but I could be wrong?


----------



## sunfish (Mar 20, 2012)

I've also bought a few new Huskys and never got an extra spark plug. Never seen a Chinese plug in any of the saws either.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Many of the China copies shared the same (copied) serial number - the serial on this one reminds me of that number, but I am not sure.
> 
> Also, I wonder what "Country Code CN" on one of the labels means.....
> 
> :msp_confused:



Canada


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 20, 2012)

I do not know if that saw is a knock off or not but if it is a knock off all I can say is... their getting pretty good at copying the real husky.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm thinkin Chinese. Even the box looks like its made from rice paper......seriously


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 20, 2012)

i dont think they usually come in a bag in the box


----------



## Applehead (Mar 20, 2012)

There must be a definative way to ID these saws ?? Stamp on the jug or somethin ?:msp_unsure:


----------



## sunfish (Mar 20, 2012)

Applehead said:


> There must be a definative way to ID these saws ?? Stamp on the jug or somethin ?:msp_unsure:



Look at the serial # tag on a real Husky. The town in Sweden is spelled different, I think it's 'Huskvarna'. On the China copies, it's spelled 'Husqvarna' like the company name. Also the real saws have a Mahl cylinder.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2012)

If it doesnt have a Walbro or Zama carb.........chances are.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## atlarge54 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just how much does a new Huskvarna or Husqvarna or Ricevarna cost on C-list? New in the box makes my spidey-senses twitch.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the top cover?The ones from China have different stickers/labels on them the white one on this 372xp is a real one.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 20, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Look at the serial # tag on a real Husky. The town in Sweden is spelled different, I think it's 'Huskvarna'. On the China copies, it's spelled 'Husqvarna' like the company name. Also the real saws have a Mahl cylinder.



Your right, after reading this thread I pulled my new 372 off the shelf, and it definitely says on the ID tag, Huskvarna, Sweden.

If its a knock off, it sure is a good one.

Good catch Sunfish!


----------



## avalancher (Mar 20, 2012)

I went back and did some digging on a past thread, for some reason that serial number just stuck in my head. Here is a picture that Spike60 posted of a fake saw he got in for repairs after it was damaged in transit.






Now compare that serial number to the box that the OP just got.





If you want to read that thread, here it is
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165646.htm

And, if you are in the market for one, here is where you go to buy yourself one
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...in-Professional-Husqvarn-365-wholesalers.html


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep, it's a chusqvarna alright. Also, look at the tag on the lower right of the box with all the Asian sounding words on it.


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 20, 2012)

My guess is that someone was either gifted it or bought it and then found out it was a Chinese knock and unloaded it. 

Hopefully you can track the guy down. 

In general, I have found that nothing good comes from pro saws New in box. There's very little reason for them to be new in box (unless maybe they were shipped directly from a dealer to the end user), but short of that, they really shouldn't be new in a sealed box. That's when you start to think that they're either stolen or a knock off.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 20, 2012)

fawk.:msp_mad: Like I needed another reason to hate the chicoms.

Thanks for the help all.:beat-up:


----------



## farrell (Mar 20, 2012)

is there nothing that can be done about the M$%^3r F^%[email protected]*g chinese doin this? two things in life i hate more than my ex wife is thieves and liars!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Many of the China copies shared the same (copied) serial number - the serial on this one reminds me of that number, but I am not sure.
> 
> Also, I wonder what "Country Code CN" on one of the labels means.....
> 
> :msp_confused:



I just looked at an old thread, *that serial number is the fake one I referred to!* :angry2::angry2::msp_mad:


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 20, 2012)

Man, that saw had me fooled


----------



## sunfish (Mar 20, 2012)

farrell said:


> is there nothing that can be done about the M$%^3r F^%[email protected]*g chinese doin this? two things in life i hate more than my ex wife is thieves and liars!



All we can do is try and educate the masses...


----------



## atlarge54 (Mar 20, 2012)

Will we be getting a review on how the saw runs? How about a compression check?


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am a retired detective. What always amazed me over the years, was that the "successful" criminals usually put in the same effort as the average entrepreneur. Success is fleeting though, as whatever you do in life whether good or bad will catch up with you in time. The ingenuity just boggles the brain and yet, good luck with that soap on a rope.

The effort to dupe that saw...If you can make that illegally, you can make them legit. 

Nice police work Sunfish and SawTroll
Nice detective work Avalancher


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know much about this but it seems that if husky was not in kahoots with this company making theses saws then they should be able to open a case in the court of law against these guys...would'nt ya think?


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 20, 2012)

I think there's a lot going on with enforcing this sort of thing

First off, the enforcement will only be as good as the chinese inspectors/feds want to make it. Husqvarna can file all the grievances in the world but they can't hire a private army to go kill the guys making the knock-offs. 

It seems like a very high percentage of what comes out of china is counterfeit, and has been for a while. It's unclear whether or not the government is making a good-faith effort to stop it, but my guess is they're not. 

Unfortunately, China makes virtually everything so it's not feasible to cut off chinese goods and the power of other countries to demand better regulation in china is severely limited.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 20, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> I don't know much about this but it seems that if husky was not in kahoots with this company making theses saws then they should be able to open a case in the court of law against these guys...would'nt ya think?



Husky is not in "kahoots" with these coots.

It is practically impossible to bring any of these Chinese copy companies to court...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 20, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> I think there's a lot going on with enforcing this sort of thing
> 
> First off, the enforcement will only be as good as the chinese inspectors/feds want to make it. Husqvarna can file all the grievances in the world but they can't hire a private army to go kill the guys making the knock-offs.
> 
> ...



I understand this but the name alone just is'nt right...it would be like them selling ford, chevy, toyota, mazda or any car make that they don't own.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 20, 2012)

Like I said, I do not know much about this kind of things...At leat we still have some laws left here in the U S that is worth something.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 20, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> I understand this but the name alone just is'nt right...it would be like them selling ford, chevy, toyota, mazda or any car make that they don't own.





Or Rolex , Coach leather or all the other designer name stuff they sell on the sidewalk in NYC .


----------



## synness4 (Mar 20, 2012)

*look you can buy a real fake stihl too!*

MS250 stihl gasoline chain saw 45CC 2.3KW 18"Guide Bar FREE SHIPPING Wholesale Price CHAIN SAW or is this on real I can't tell?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2012)

synness4 said:


> MS250 stihl gasoline chain saw 45CC 2.3KW 18"Guide Bar FREE SHIPPING Wholesale Price CHAIN SAW or is this on real I can't tell?



Look at the Warning Label on the rear handle.....bottom pic


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2012)

synness4 said:


> MS250 stihl gasoline chain saw 45CC 2.3KW 18"Guide Bar FREE SHIPPING Wholesale Price CHAIN SAW or is this on real I can't tell?



Yep, even an 070, if you want a fake one....


----------



## tmessenger (Mar 20, 2012)

synness4 said:


> MS250 stihl gasoline chain saw 45CC 2.3KW 18"Guide Bar FREE SHIPPING Wholesale Price CHAIN SAW or is this on real I can't tell?




You can buy a new one from your local Stihl dealer for $300 so why would anyone order from this outfit ?


----------



## w8ye (Mar 20, 2012)

When you deal with a place that is far away with $48 shipping - If there is a problem - You may as well throw the saw in the trash and kiss your $300 good bye?

That is no deal anyway.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Knockoffs cost companies and taxpayers billions every year.
There are some companies who spend big in curtailing what they can.

Husqvarna would have to become proactive and spend money in persuing these people and getting them prosecuted. A little cost benefit analysis later and therein lies their decision. Probably not. The jurisdictions are no big deal. Federal court here and probably similar in China.

Husqvarna could warn people with public announcements but that has its own drawbacks. The uninformed will choose to buy neither, because that is the safest choice. Lose-lose for Husqvarna. In the end WE pay. That's how these stories 
always end.

I would contact EBAY and try and get refunded. If you contact the seller and he is a pro, you are giving him a heads up. 

If you think he is a schmoe then contact him and advise him of the federal felonies he committed and how you just want your money back.

If all else fails I would then contact the US Postal police if it 
was mailed via usps or the FBI if not. In this scenario you lose the saw and usually your money and always your time.

PS The saw is technically a crime scene. Sounds funny and all and as tempting as it is, I wouldn't touch it any further. Odds are it's going to implode anyway.


----------



## sharkness (Mar 20, 2012)

Man I would be furious if that happened to me. Is the 365 special the only one being copied. I used to work for a designer jewelry manufacturer, we would get knock offs in for repair from time to time. We could tell it was fake but most of the time the consumer was clueless.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 20, 2012)

I see it's CL and not Ebay. CL is monitored bigtime by law enforcement. I don't see how you took delivery (using a nook and back and forth is annoying). In person is easy to fix. If mailed, then postal police etc.

Chargeback the credit card which you can do. Police report there. Have proof the serial# is bogus. Call Husqvarna for that.

Then there is the last option. Is it possible it is re-badged? As in they mass produced the serial number to cover the tracks. Bit of a longshot there but in that case, since you paid in good faith, use it.


----------



## tmessenger (Mar 20, 2012)

You should see the junk that shows up for luxury wrist watches, knock-offs of Rolex, Patek and etc. People pay thousands for this junk thinking they are getting a great bargain only to find out it not worth a $100.




sharkness said:


> Man I would be furious if that happened to me. Is the 365 special the only one being copied. I used to work for a designer jewelry manufacturer, we would get knock offs in for repair from time to time. We could tell it was fake but most of the time the consumer was clueless.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> I see it's CL and not Ebay. CL is monitored bigtime by law enforcement. I don't see how you took delivery (using a nook and back and forth is annoying). In person is easy to fix. If mailed, then postal police etc.
> 
> Chargeback the credit card which you can do. Police report there. Have proof the serial# is bogus. Call Husqvarna for that.
> 
> Then there is the last option. Is it possible it is re-badged? As in they mass produced the serial number to cover the tracks. Bit of a longshot there but in that case, since you paid in good faith, use it.



That serial number surely was mass produced, as the same number is on all the fake 365s I have seen evidence of!


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 20, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Picked up a 365 sp. *NIB off CL*, How can I ID it as the real deal and not a knock off ?
> The plug that came with her in the tool pack was a china make ,...makes me wonder.





tommyus4 said:


> Knockoffs cost companies and taxpayers billions every year.
> There are some companies who spend big in curtailing what they can.
> 
> Husqvarna would have to become proactive and spend money in persuing these people and getting them prosecuted. A little cost benefit analysis later and therein lies their decision. Probably not. The jurisdictions are no big deal. Federal court here and probably similar in China.
> ...




Good advice on what actions to take, but the saw was a Craig's List purchase.


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dam, that stings!
Black instead of gray top cover snaps, missing K in one of the Husqvarna spellings, "Huskvarna" on the serial tag, are some of the clues to a fake.


----------



## Rokon (Mar 20, 2012)

w8ye said:


> When you deal with a place that is far away with $48 shipping - If there is a problem - You may as well throw the saw in the trash and kiss your $300 good bye?
> 
> That is no deal anyway.




I'm looking at the glass half full, so to speak. When and if these 365 copies blow up and are destined for the trash, the rest of us will be getting some shiny new looking plastics for our REAL 365/372's...for cheap!!


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2012)

The font on the serial tag looked wrong to me. Along with the spelling. And the bag. And the box. Very convincing decals though.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw that it was CL commented again. When I use the Nook, I get lazy because navigating is a pain.

Just a different course of action.

Was it purchased in person? Too many variables to post a course of action. If asking politely didn't work, I know what I would do but I also know how to follow people and make the police work for me. I'd eat $350 and a few days just to screw back. 

Website? Chargeback the credit card. Verify serial number, report to your local PD. You have 30 days to fix a credit card issue. The exact reason to NEVER use a debit card. Using a debit card ALWAYS means shtt outta luck. NEVER use a debit card online (or anywhere for that matter). 

Mailed? Postal Police

PS (this is for everyone).

If anyone ever does purchase or sell something on CL , ask to meet at the local PD's visitor parking lot. A mere mention of this and the con artists will back off. Not the sewing machine from an old lady, but the obvious type of purchases like jewelry etc. It takes the anxiety right out of the equation. It's just easier and safer to use the parking lot YOUR tax dollars paid for. Even then, don't let your guard down.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Look at the Warning Label on the rear handle.....bottom pic



Nice observation.

I went and looked at mine and sure enough.

P.S. I would die and go to heaven to live in the Adirondacks. It took me YEARS to convince my wife for a mere view of the Catskills which we are working on at the moment...I'll take it.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 20, 2012)

farrell said:


> is there nothing that can be done about the M$%^3r F^%[email protected]*g chinese doin this? two things in life i hate more than my ex wife is thieves and liars!



I said 30 years ago that this country should buy nothing from Communist China.

Now go in WalMart or Home Depot and try to find something that is not made in China.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I had a hard time selling my legit NOS 365 Special because of all the Chinese fakes out there. What elevated my suspicion on yours from a quick glance... was the spark plug and the owners manual. The model ID on the owners manual on mine said 365 Special/ 372XP (backslash, not a space in between), and yes I am a little on the observant side haha. I dont know how other manuals were, and this was not a sure sign, just thought it looked funny. That ID tag said 365 SP, and I thought I remebered mine saying 365 Special but I cant remember now. Sorry to hear!


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 20, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Picked up a 365 sp. NIB off CL, How can I ID it as the real deal and not a knock off ?
> The plug that came with her in the tool pack was a china make ,...makes me wonder.



I have bought six new Husqvarna saws. None came with a spare spark plug in the box and none were in a plastic bag.

I always get the box in case I sell the saw and need to ship, or send it to be ported, or something else...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jtheo said:


> I have bought six new Husqvarna saws. None came with a spare spark plug in the box and none were in a plastic bag.
> 
> I always get the box in case I sell the saw and need to ship, or send it to be ported, or something else...



I thought my 365 came in a bag, but cant remember now... I know it didnt come with a spark plug! Just a manual and sealed tool kit (same one that came with my XPW).


----------



## w8ye (Mar 20, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I thought my 365 came in a bag, but cant remember now... I know it didnt come with a spark plug! Just a manual and sealed tool kit (same one that came with my XPW).



At least they spelled Huskvarna correctly on the serial number plate for I went and looked when this post first started.

It looks all genuine to me.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

w8ye said:


> At least they spelled Huskvarna correctly on the serial number plate for I went and looked when this post first started.
> 
> It looks all genuine to me.



Yep, 110% or I would have never let it out of my hands. I meant to give you a ring today, I will give you a call tomorrow. I do have to head over to M&M tomorrow if you want to ride along. Bought the wrong wheel for my Silvey and need to grab another.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds good to me.

I'll be listening for the ring 6three1 to65to

Got to go to the heart Dr. at 8 AM and then see Pat Dropsey up town but should be done by shortly after 9 AM


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

w8ye said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I'll be listening for the ring 6three1 to65to
> 
> Got to go to the heart Dr. at 8 AM and then see Pat Dropsey up town but should be done by shortly after 9 AM



Sounds good Jim. I will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## MCW (Mar 21, 2012)

I've started threads before on this as I have previously imported a couple of 365 knock offs as test mules for some big bore kits I was also importing. I copped a lot of flak from it but I can assure you I have a MAJOR issue when knock offs are being sold and badged as genuine Husqvarnas. Mine were not labelled as Huskys in any way and although a blatant copy were labelled HH365 saws with absolutely no dodgey ID plate or anything like that. I can assure you that if you'd have changed the stickers on the saws I had, whacked an NGK plug in it, and put a non Chinese branded carby on it most members here would not be able to tell the difference - the particular examples I had were a bolt for bolt knock off and are still running well. I gave one to an AS member here who has fitted an off it's face BB kit on it and has had absolutely no issues - another Australian AS member has the other one. Even the 65cc cylinders were top quality and as good as genuine (no joke!). They were labelled B&B - Italy. The Chinese are even copying Stihl ES bars and RMC/RSC chain. Even Stihl dealers wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I also have to be honest in saying that the single loop of 3/8" .063" RMC chain I was sent has also held up OK and is still going strong.
The only way you can be certain you are getting the real deal is to buy from a dealer or somebody reputable. Some of the better copies are impossible to tell via internet photos. If it's too good to be true it probably is! The Chinese are untouchable when it comes to patent laws - just try to start a court case with them. It's easy to disappear in 1.5 billion people and there isn't just one company knocking off Huskys, there are at least half a dozen. Copies range from the earlier bolt on intake 365's right up to the latest versions, complete with tougher cranks. To give you an idea of what the price was freight from China cost nearly as much as the saw!
All legalities and morals aside these were the saw bargain of the century. I have also turned down numerous offers via email and PM's from AS members wanting details on where to purchase one. Because I dealt with a Chinese 3rd party even I don't know who the manufacturers were.

I have also sat one of these saws side by side with a genuine 365. Apart from the copy being slightly heavier (plus the stickers and ID plate) they were near a mirror image apart from different mufflers. Even a genuine Husky HD filter kit fitted perfectly...



Steveo_supremo said:


> Yep, it's a chusqvarna alright. Also, look at the tag on the lower right of the box with all the Asian sounding words on it.



Also note that it's been torn off on the box the OP's saw came in. I'd say the seller knew it was a fake.



Rokon said:


> I'm looking at the glass half full, so to speak. When and if these 365 copies blow up and are destined for the trash, the rest of us will be getting some shiny new looking plastics for our REAL 365/372's...for cheap!!



Where do you think all of the aftermarket Husky parts are coming from anyway? No need to wait for blow ups. Just check Bailey's aftermarket spares lists 
I can buy whole 365/372 tank assemblies for USD$19, cranks for USD$15 etc etc. How the hell they make these so cheap amazes me AND my 3rd party Chinese friend was also putting extra on top too.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 21, 2012)

MCW said:


> I've started threads before on this as I have previously imported a couple of 365 knock offs as test mules for some big bore kits I was also importing. I copped a lot of flak from it but I can assure you I have a MAJOR issue when knock offs are being sold and badged as genuine Husqvarnas. Mine were not labelled as Huskys in any way and although a blatant copy were labelled HH365 saws with absolutely no dodgey ID plate or anything like that. I can assure you that if you'd have changed the stickers on the saws I had, whacked an NGK plug in it, and put a non Chinese branded carby on it most members here would not be able to tell the difference - the particular examples I had were a bolt for bolt knock off and are still running well. I gave one to an AS member here who has fitted an off it's face BB kit on it and has had absolutely no issues - another Australian AS member has the other one. Even the 65cc cylinders were top quality and as good as genuine (no joke!). They were labelled B&B - Italy. The Chinese are even copying Stihl ES bars and RMC/RSC chain. Even Stihl dealers wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I also have to be honest in saying that the single loop of 3/8" .063" RMC chain I was sent has also held up OK and is still going strong.
> The only way you can be certain you are getting the real deal is to buy from a dealer or somebody reputable. Some of the better copies are impossible to tell via internet photos. If it's too good to be true it probably is! The Chinese are untouchable when it comes to patent laws - just try to start a court case with them. It's easy to disappear in 1.5 billion people and there isn't just one company knocking off Huskys, there are at least half a dozen. Copies range from the earlier bolt on intake 365's right up to the latest versions, complete with tougher cranks. To give you an idea of what the price was freight from China cost nearly as much as the saw!
> All legalities and morals aside these were the saw bargain of the century. I have also turned down numerous offers via email and PM's from AS members wanting details on where to purchase one. Because I dealt with a Chinese 3rd party even I don't know who the manufacturers were.
> 
> ...





Well this makes me feel better....not much though . I 'm still feeling like a damn fool.
$550.:mad2: Could have almost bought a new 365 , just not the sp.
I had considered selling it on ebay BEFORE I found out it was a copy, no way I could sell it and still look in the mirror. Fawk.
No luck tracking down the seller,.. yet. Funny how he answered the phone while the add was up though.
Saw also came with a 24 " bar and chain, looking at the chain today I noticed it is stamped STIHL...go figger. Bar looks legit, but I've been fooled before.... I will post up some more pics later.
Once again , I want to thank those of you that helped me out a veritable cornucopia of saw knowledge in this forum.


----------



## farrell (Mar 21, 2012)

just run the [email protected]%N thing. you paid for it.......use it! nothin to lose now


----------



## cheeves (Mar 21, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If it doesnt have a Walbro or Zama carb.........chances are.....:msp_unsure:



And it also looks more red than orange.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah bit of a bugger when you fork out for the ridgy didge.

Ok, look forward and to get a little more enjoyment out of it, whack on a ported BB kit.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 22, 2012)

synness4 said:


> MS250 stihl gasoline chain saw 45CC 2.3KW 18"Guide Bar FREE SHIPPING Wholesale Price CHAIN SAW or is this on real I can't tell?



just looked at this haven't been through all the thread yet but it's fake the sprocket nose has a lube hole haha still bars don't have em


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

*more pics*






Well; I opened her up and gave general chow's chicken the once over...off to a bad start.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 230274


Tailin Sweden ?


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 22, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 230275
Same mini pad, .....err air filter as in the other charlie chan thread. Notice the made in Sweden stamp inside the cover.

View attachment 230276
Looks like a legit Husky plug. :msp_rolleyes:

View attachment 230277
Comp at 145 out of the box cold.

View attachment 230278
Came with the highly sought after and elusive ANABA carb.


----------



## milkman (Mar 22, 2012)

ANABA carb, I knew she's one of the judges on DWS, didn't know she got her start making carbs, diversification is a smart move.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

Got the recoil rewound n back on , really cheesy casting and plastics...I don't think these materials will hold up to much stress.View attachment 230279


Put some fuel in her and to my surprise she fired up pretty easy, 3 pulls and go. One pull once warm.
View attachment 230280


Nice new B & C , Ja ?
View attachment 230281


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 230282
F'n STIHL chain ???? :msp_wub: Maybe its not all bad. j/k :jester:


----------



## Applehead (Mar 22, 2012)

Thinkin my next move should be putting an old B & C on her and see if she cuts. 
I figger I could cut my losses a bit if I sell the new B & C.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 22, 2012)

That doesn't look like the new Stihl RSC chain on my 365 Special.


----------



## MCW (Mar 23, 2012)

Be very very careful trying to get any revs out of it with those Anaba carbs. They WILL lean out and you'll seize it.
As no doubt you have already found it will have come tuned extremely rich - if you want it to survive change the carb or leave it rich. I also wouldn't be surprised if it's only 65cc and not 72cc.
Before you run it too much fork out for a genuine Walbro as I bet if you run a tacho over it it's only pulling around 11,000rpm. If you try to get it to a Husky type RPM you'll pay for it big time.

The carb confirmed it's Chinese like we already knew.

The Chinese also knock off a lot of bars and tend to use the Oregon Power Match Plus pattern a lot on their solid bars. They also use the Oregon code - You'll probably find D009 on the bar code.

Don't give up on it though as if you change the carb you'll probably find it will do OK. I had a starter rope pull out of a new MS660 so it can happen to the best of them 



w8ye said:


> That doesn't look like the new Stihl RSC chain on my 365 Special.



That's because it's a copy


----------



## little possum (Mar 23, 2012)

Make me a good deal, and Ill run it. Its just a chainsaw. Yes you spent some change on it. But its got good aftermarket coverage


----------



## spike60 (Mar 23, 2012)

The rope will keep breaking because the cheap metal starter pulley, (it's supposed to be plastic), has a sharp edge that cuts the rope off at the knot.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 23, 2012)

MCW said:


> I've started threads before on this as I have previously imported a couple of 365 knock offs as test mules for some big bore kits I was also importing. I copped a lot of flak from it



And you deserved every bit of it "mate", because you're playing both sides of the fence here, and it's BS. You're trying to hand us this nonsense about the "good" chinese knockoffs, (yours), and the "bad" knockoffs, (everybody elses). Who do you think your kidding with this crap? It's a fine line, and somewhat silly for you to make such a big deal about which decals end up on the saws, as though there is an acceptable level of deceit; as if only a half hearted attempt to mislead the buyer is OK. You have a "MAJOR" problem with these saws if the level of misrepresentation exceeds a lower level of same that you are comfortable with. Yeah, right. You're part of the problem dude.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 23, 2012)

MCW said:


> Be very very careful trying to get any revs out of it with those Anaba carbs. They WILL lean out and you'll seize it.
> As no doubt you have already found it will have come tuned extremely rich - if you want it to survive change the carb or leave it rich. I also wouldn't be surprised if it's only 65cc and not 72cc.
> Before you run it too much fork out for a genuine *Walbro* as I bet if you run a tacho over it it's only pulling around 11,000rpm. If you try to get it to a Husky type RPM you'll pay for it big time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. If I go this route , the Walbro is preferable to the Zama ???


----------



## huntindog1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Spike60, I saw you shopping in Walmart the other day, you guys are funny.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindog1 said:


> Spike60, I saw you shopping in Walmart the other day, you guys are funny.



I never go to walmart. Seriously.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindog1 said:


> Spike60, I saw you shopping in Walmart the other day, you guys are funny.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:


----------



## Fred Wright (Mar 23, 2012)

These junk knockoffs aren't going away anytime soon. The Chinese are better at copying than they are at creating.

From what I understand, China is a signatory to anti-piracy and trademark protocols. But in a Communist country, said protocols are just a formality. China is still run by a central guv'mint that has little true control over what a billion people in its factories are doing.

That's an area that's left to corrupt local officials, most of whom are paid pennies and supplement their incomes with kickbacks from manufacturers of illegal goods. Over the past decade these "underground" factories have sprung up like weeds throughout the country. No one is monitoring them all.

I was reading an article not long ago about Chinee knockoffs. The way they get to North America is a fascinating tale of convoluted logistics. The containers go through several ports around the world and can be relabeled, shipping manifests altered, you got it if the price is right.

That knockoff saw could've arrived in a container labeled as kitchen chairs.

We haven't seen the last of it, my friends. Buy from a reputable dealer or don't buy at all.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 23, 2012)

How to determine fake Husqvarna Chainsaws!

Genuine (Serial Numbers)
07 XXXXXXX 07 XX XXXXX
Yr Built Wk Built Unit # Built that week
2011 XXXXXXX 2011 XX XXXXX
Yr Built Wk Built Unit # Built that week


Fake (Serial Number)
2007 3801263 *I have never seen a four digit number*, in the units built that week. I am sure spike60 will agree to this also. So my advice is to ask seller for Serial Number, if it has four numbers in last four digits it is 99.9% fake.

I can only vouch for Husqvarna Units, I know nothing about Stihl Serial Numbers, or even how to decipher them.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 23, 2012)

Fred Wright said:


> These junk knockoffs aren't going away anytime soon. The Chinese are better at copying than they are at creating.
> 
> From what I understand, China is a signatory to anti-piracy and trademark protocols. But in a Communist country, said protocols are just a formality. China is still run by a central guv'mint that has little true control over what a billion people in its factories are doing.
> 
> ...



I am going to spend some time this afternoon and see if I cant dig up an article that I read about these Chinese knock offs myself. I read it a year ago, and kept a copied and pasted version in a document folder.It was fascinating how they work things over there.

In short, most of the manufacturing is done in plain sight, making the parts that is. In the case of chainsaws, the engine parts are made right along with legitimate parts, and shoved to the side in a warehouse. After they accumulate enough for a production run, they ship these parts to their "assembly plants". These plants are generally unused warehouses or even homes are used, and the local authorities are paid off to look the other way. With a minutes notice these "plants" can be shut down and moved at a minutes notice, and often completed equipment is in plain sight until its time for the badging. Stickers are stuck on them making them the knock off they are, and are boxed and shipped to another location were they are often stuck into shipping containers marked as something else.Kick backs, pay offs, etc are the norm, and the goods make their way out of the country without any problem what so ever.

There have also been a few shops shut down here in the states for rebadging items once they get here, but from what I understand most of that has been aimed at the womens apparel market. Goods are shipped here with easy to remove labels, and relabeled as expensive goods and sold off.

Cant say I approve of the knock off trade in any way, but them guys sure know how to make a buck.If they spent as much time making good products as they do copying others, they could probably take over the entire world market on just about anything they wanted to.


----------



## lmalterna (Mar 23, 2012)

A few reasons they DO make so much profit- no R&D, No Publicity and Advertising, no Warranty Dept.- along with the already accepted cheap labor. 

They do not need to reinvent the wheel, only make a good copy of it. 

As far as a long service life product???- that is not an issue. First, they have no warranty or liability for failure. Second, it dies and you need to buy another one....

My wife is a Filipina, and there, anything of poor quality is called "China". The stuff shipped there is even worse than what gets shipped here.

Bill


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 23, 2012)

AZLOGGER said:


> How to determine fake Husqvarna Chainsaws!
> 
> Genuine (Serial Numbers)
> 07 XXXXXXX 07 XX XXXXX
> ...



Hmmmm......

I read that number as year 2007, week 38, unit *01263* - that is _five_ "unit" digits, just like real Husky numbers have been after early 1999.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> And you deserved every bit of it "mate", because you're playing both sides of the fence here, and it's BS. You're trying to hand us this nonsense about the "good" chinese knockoffs, (yours), and the "bad" knockoffs, (everybody elses). Who do you think your kidding with this crap? It's a fine line, and somewhat silly for you to make such a big deal about which decals end up on the saws, as though there is an acceptable level of deceit; as if only a half hearted attempt to mislead the buyer is OK. You have a "MAJOR" problem with these saws if the level of misrepresentation exceeds a lower level of same that you are comfortable with. Yeah, right. You're part of the problem dude.



"Mate"? Really? Using that word like you did revealed more about you than anything else you narrow minded twit, or is that "dude"?


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 23, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> I read that number as year 2007, week 38, unit *01263* - that is _five_ "unit" digits, just like real Husky numbers have been after early 1999.



That is correct, the 01263 is what I was refering to, that would be the 1,263 unit built that week, and I have never yet to see that high of a number of units built in 1 week. I have seen as high as 400 units in 1 week, but never a 1,000. Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## MCW (Mar 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> And you deserved every bit of it "mate", because you're playing both sides of the fence here, and it's BS. You're trying to hand us this nonsense about the "good" chinese knockoffs, (yours), and the "bad" knockoffs, (everybody elses). Who do you think your kidding with this crap? It's a fine line, and somewhat silly for you to make such a big deal about which decals end up on the saws, as though there is an acceptable level of deceit; as if only a half hearted attempt to mislead the buyer is OK. You have a "MAJOR" problem with these saws if the level of misrepresentation exceeds a lower level of same that you are comfortable with. Yeah, right. You're part of the problem dude.



Blah blah blah. If you'd have actually taken proper note of what I've been saying I have said they are good ones but have always said there numerous crap versions too. This in itself says to stay away from them - there are far more crap ones than good ones and even the GOOD ones are not that way from the box without changes. Maybe PM the two Aussie AS members who now have those saws and ask them what they think of the quality. You may get a surprise. Funny thing is you've gone out of your way to have a crack at me when you've said jack sh*t about the saw this thread was started about. As mentioned I don't even know where the ones I had came from so I can't even put AS members onto one (and wouldn't/haven't). If I'd have grabbed a Chinese knock off 365 and said it was crap you'd have jumped for joy. When I told the truth and said they were actually quite good (with a few changes to carbies etc) everybody had their buttholes pucker and started carrying on like a rabid mob. The fact they were good may have been a bit too close to the bone for some. "What" I hear you say, "The Chinese CAN actually make something good?". Well surprise surprise, yes they can. Illegal or not.
There IS a different level of deceipt between a saw labelled and sold as a Husky and one with no such intention - it doesn't take a brain surgeon to work that out. Copying is one thing, deceiving or misleading is another set of laws entirely. Next time try to respond with your head and not your heart. What makes my purchases any different than rebuilding an entire 365/372 knock off from aftermarket parts purchased from Baileys? So copying a tank and handle assembly, crank, starter cover, clutch cover, P&C etc etc is somehow different? I think not.
I've had more input on these "knock off" threads on how to spot a fake than you ever have. Not once have I pushed fakes despite the saws I had being very good.
Actually if I'm not mistaken I have a 390XP that CAME FROM YOU. Gee, fancy that. 

I go out of my way to purchase food products from only reputable countries (US, New Zealand, Australia, England etc) who have similiar food laws to ours. I buy Australian made when I can. If I told you that I was buying Chinese foodstuffs you wouldn't give a toss. The second saws are involved and it "may" effect your business you jump in.

I'd bet my left nut that even Husky have purchased a heap of these knock offs. Maybe they are also part of the problem? Considering there is only a handful of AS members with knock off saws I'd think the problem is a lot greater and wider reaching than just me. Don't you think?


Also on a side note, the AS guys from the states who PM'd me about these saws changed their mind because for the price I paid it was far better to buy original and not much dearer considering the freight component. There you go Spike, you should be able to sleep better now.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 23, 2012)

As for knock off parts, I am seeing several 372 saws on eBay that say rebuilt, new crank, new cylinder and piston etc.

They do not say OEM parts, so I stay away. About the only part that I would know how to identify would be the cylinder knowing OEM should say MAHLE.

This has been going on for a while, and now I buy my saws from a dealer, or someone on AS that I know.

I don't see how any good can come out of all the Chinese illegial copies and we are seeing some of the results right here in this thread.


----------



## Terry Syd (Mar 23, 2012)

I've got one of Matt's Chinese knock off 365s with a BB kit (77cc). The problem was not with the carb, it was the tank vent. It appears to be marginal with the BB and the tank is full. I'm probably going to get one of the vented green gas caps to give me a safety margin.

I've ported the BB and put the Ancaba carb (C3M) back on. The Walbro knock off tended to go lean as the revs dropped. The Ancaba carb is very nicely machined inside, there are three seperate low speed circuits and a built up area adjacent to the discharge nozzle. The built up area next to the discharge nozzle keeps the nozzle from extending too far into the venturi - a longer discharge nozzle tends to lean the mixture as the velocity drops.

I was a bit disappointed with the power when I got the saw - the BB jug needed some serious port work to open up the transfers. After porting the BB and re-installing the Ancaba carb the thing is a work horse for bucking up tough Aussie hardwood. 

It is not labeled a 'Husqvarna' it is labeled a 'HH-365 Gasoline Chainsaw', there's no intention to pass it off as a Husky. 

A lot of stuff comes out of China nowadays. The Husqvarna chains are re-badged Oregon, which are built in the same factory in China as the Carlton and Tiger chains. 

The re-assembled parts in backyard factories has been alluded to. Some of the cheap Chinese chains that are available are poorly assembled from parts by little ol' ladies spinning the chains together between Majong games. However, the bigger factories can exercise quality control. The bottom line is to exercise discretion when purchasing a Chinese product.

There are poorly made products around the world and one shouldn't try to villify a countrie's products based upon patriotism - I would bet on a Chinese SU-27 in air combat over an American made F22 or F35.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 23, 2012)

Jtheo said:


> As for knock off parts, I am seeing several 372 saws on eBay that say rebuilt, new crank, new cylinder and piston etc.
> 
> They do not say OEM parts, so I stay away. About the only part that I would know how to identify would be the cylinder *knowing OEM should say MAHLE.*
> This has been going on for a while, and now I buy my saws from a dealer, or someone on AS that I know.
> ...



Don't be so sure, The knockoff cyl says mahle on it.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 23, 2012)

For a Stihl and Husky made in China by EMAS list.

http
://chinaemas
.en.
made-in-china.
com/product-group/kqvEnwaKHThu/Chainsaw-catalog-1.
html


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting this Applehead as I had no ideas that the chicoms were making fake chainsaws. Let the buyer beware. I will. Now this question is do you sell it, or mod the heck out of it and run it hard and see what it will take? It might take alot of hard work, if it dies, cut your loses and move on to another saw.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 24, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Don't be so sure, The knockoff cyl says mahle on it.



Now that is good to know. If they will use Husqvarna's name on a knock off, I should have realized that they would also fake the MAHLE cylinder also.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jtheo said:


> Now that is good to know. If they will use Husqvarna's name on a knock off, I should have realized that they would also fake the MAHLE cylinder also.



The 65cc cyl that came off the one I have here says it was made in Italy. As much as others have questioned this and no one can say for sure, I haven't seen a cyl nicer. I can provide pics if anyone is interested.



ft. churchill said:


> Now this question is do you sell it, or mod the heck out of it and run it hard and see what it will take? It might take alot of hard work, if it dies, cut your loses and move on to another saw.



If that was the case, rebuild it with OEM parts new and/or second hand. To operate this one, you wouldn't know the difference.
This one has been running well for some time.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TG_BSvTwRSI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nxi4R8L_h7E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 24, 2012)

I had my suspicions about this saw (OP) when it was advertised in the AS classifieds and asked for the serial number to no avail...


----------



## spike60 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I see there's been a few overnight reactions from down under. The "mate" comment reffered to the fact that you guys can apparently bring in as much of this stuff as you want and it's legal down there. But I can see how that would easily be taken the wrong way. I should have been more clear with that.

But I'll stand by my original statement that drawing a line between the good and bad knockoffs is pretty lame, and I'm not buying it. It's all part of the same problem and you're either supporting it or your not. You can't have it both ways. 

And I slept great last night.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 24, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I had my suspicions about this saw (OP) when it was advertised in the AS classifieds and asked for the serial number to no avail...



I thought I remembered the saw being on the Trading Post for $600. It also sold on eBay for $699, either this one, or one just like it.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 24, 2012)

Those chainsaws can come out of China for less than $170 usd including shipping


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 24, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Well I see there's been a few overnight reactions from down under. The "mate" comment reffered to the fact that you guys can apparently bring in as much of this stuff as you want and it's legal down there. But I can see how that would easily be taken the wrong way. I should have been more clear with that.
> 
> But I'll stand by my original statement that drawing a line between the good and bad knockoffs is pretty lame, and I'm not buying it. It's all part of the same problem and you're either supporting it or your not. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> And I slept great last night.



You slept well due to your arrogance yet now make excuses and change the story as you wish. There were two elements to your post and your opinion on Chinese saws was all that was needed.

You don't buy it? And the world stood still! 

Maybe you would like to make a public statement to Bailey's about their knockoff stock and advertising to the same level, arrogance and sarcasm as your previous post. 

Your pathetic.


----------



## Terry Syd (Mar 24, 2012)

The Australian chainsaw market also influences the interest in cheap Chinese chainsaws. The prices of new chainsaws is roughly twice what Americans pay. I got interested in importing parts and the Chinese saws after getting screwed by the local Husky shop - they charged me $180 for a single piston and ring for a 450 Husky. I could have had an entire top-end with gaskets delivered to my door from the States for the same price. Once burned, twice shy - or stated another way - 'they can go fork themselves'

The Chinese saw may not have a magnesium case or quality metalurgy, it is what it is, a cheaper version of a chainsaw. If I was humping a saw through the bush for a living, I'd want a lightweight and quality built tool. However, I'm a firewood hack who pulls the saw out of his truck to cut up firewood, I can live with the small drawbacks of a cheaper substitute.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2012)

AZLOGGER said:


> That is correct, the 01263 is what I was refering to, that would be the 1,263 unit built that week, and I have never yet to see that high of a number of units built in 1 week. I have seen as high as 400 units in 1 week, but never a 1,000. Hope that clears up any confusion.



I understand your statement now! They made "room" for five digit "unit" numbers early 1999, when they last made any major changes to the number system, but I don't know if they ever have actually used all five (or even four of them). :msp_smile:


----------



## spike60 (Mar 24, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Your pathetic.



No, I'm right on this. Too bad you're too upset about the "mate" comment to see it. I see that I should really apologize to all the Aussie members, except maybe you because you're just too wound up. 

My position on these knockoff saws is consistant regardless of who sells them. I don't need you to suggest that I target Baileys or anyone else the same way I got on MCW. I made a point that I still feel is valid: Drawing a line between the good vs bad knockoffs is a very week argument. You can't argue both sides of the courtroom without looking like a moron. But if that's what you or anyone want to do, it will be fun to watch. Guess we aren't going to find any common ground here, are we? 

Terry's comments on the other hand about the insane prices you guys pay down there does explain part of the problem as it naturally encourages guys to look for alternatives. It's amazing how these prices can vary so much between countries. It's outragous what the guys just up in Canada have to pay. Those prices are a tree hugger's dream come true.


----------



## Fred Wright (Mar 24, 2012)

*A bit off topic...*

but I'd like to share this one.

There was an article in the local fishwrapper yesterday, seems some Downstate fellows got busted selling bogus cartons of Newport cigarettes. The packs even had fake tax stamps.

Country of origin: China.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 24, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I had my suspicions about this saw (OP) when it was advertised in the AS classifieds and asked for the serial number to no avail...



It was listed on ebay at the same time , before I knew she was a fake. *I sent you a message telling you the saw was sold pending payment, which it was*.
After finding out it was a copy I removed the AS listing , contacted & refunded the ebay buyer , (ended up having quite a long and enjoyable conversation with the husky builder who wanted it BTW .)


Your post is rather accusitory .


----------



## woodgrenade (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Apple,

Was this saw originally listed on the Hudson Valley craigslist? If it was, it caught my eye as well.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 24, 2012)

Applehead said:


> It was listed on ebay at the same time , before I knew she was a fake. *I sent you a message telling you the saw was sold pending payment, which it was*.
> After finding out it was a copy I removed the AS listing , contacted & refunded the ebay buyer , (ended up having quite a long and enjoyable conversation with the husky builder who wanted it BTW .)
> 
> 
> Your post is rather accusitory .



Thanks for clearing that up. No one is accusing anyone of anything. What I meant to say was if I had know the serial # we could have cleared this up a lot sooner (I have the exact same fake saw with the same serial # packaged in the same way).


----------



## Applehead (Mar 24, 2012)

woodgrenade said:


> Hey Apple,
> 
> WG, Was this saw originally listed on the Hudson Valley craigslist? If it was, it caught my eye as well.



Prolly. I bought it last Oct. & shelved it till now , seller listed it after the big storm. I contacted him in person this week n/g..... Can't get blood from a stone ; Major league loser as well as being an asshat.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 24, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. No one is accusing anyone of anything. What I meant to say was if I had know the serial # we could have cleared this up a lot sooner (*I have the exact same fake saw *with the same serial # packaged in the same way).



Its all good. 

I have to wonder how many phony units are out there unknown to the owners , thousands or perhaps hundred thousands?

This counterfeit epidemic from the chicoms is wrong on so many levels..:msp_mad:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 24, 2012)

spike60 said:


> No, I'm right on this. Too bad you're too upset about the "mate" comment to see it. I see that I should really apologize to all the Aussie members, except maybe you because you're just too wound up.
> 
> My position on these knockoff saws is consistant regardless of who sells them. I don't need you to suggest that I target Baileys or anyone else the same way I got on MCW. I made a point that I still feel is valid: Drawing a line between the good vs bad knockoffs is a very week argument. You can't argue both sides of the courtroom without looking like a moron. But if that's what you or anyone want to do, it will be fun to watch. Guess we aren't going to find any common ground here, are we?
> 
> Terry's comments on the other hand about the insane prices you guys pay down there does explain part of the problem as it naturally encourages guys to look for alternatives. It's amazing how these prices can vary so much between countries. It's outragous what the guys just up in Canada have to pay. Those prices are a tree hugger's dream come true.



Just as I expected...different rules, same excuses. Your lacking.

I don't have a problem with your opinion on these saws whatsoever and haven't made a comment as such as you lack the ability to see.

Pull your head out of your backside and keep your nose down and maybe there might be a glimmer of hope.


----------



## forestryfun (Mar 25, 2012)

What other equipment from Husky does CHina replicate? Is it only chainsaws, or other stuff too?


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 25, 2012)

woodgrenade said:


> Hey Apple,
> 
> Was this saw originally listed on the Hudson Valley craigslist? If it was, it caught my eye as well.



You see the one from Middletown: (on the HVCL)

ms362

"this saw i just bought brand new and didnt realize that i have two all ready so i would love to sell it has double spike kit and a 20'bar and a case it all gose for 700+ uncle same like to get 600.00 for it this saw rips and is not heavy at all call at (I deleted phone#) make great xmas present to someone "

Screams ripoff. Who doesn't know they have 2?


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 26, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Its all good.
> 
> I have to wonder how many phony units are out there unknown to the owners , thousands or perhaps hundred thousands?
> 
> This counterfeit epidemic from the chicoms is wrong on so many levels..:msp_mad:



You are right about that. It complicates things.

There was a 372Xp that sold today on eBay. The guy said that he had assembled the saw from new parts, and it looked new.

I asked a question. Are the parts Husqvarna OEM?

He replied that Husqvarna was now having all their parts made in China.

Well that told me that the saw was built with Chinese knock off parts, so I did not bid, but someone paid $565 for that saw.

If not for this thread, I might have bid on that saw.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 26, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> You see the one from Middletown: (on the HVCL)
> 
> ms362
> 
> ...



Wow , no red flags there,..lol 
All in all though I have had good luck with CL, both buying and selling. 
Got duped this time . Clever forgery , my lack of knowledge about the possibility of copies , and a dishonest & deceitful person.
I am more cynical for it.


----------



## woodgrenade (Mar 28, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> You see the one from Middletown: (on the HVCL)
> 
> ms362
> 
> ...



Yeah man I saw that one too. Something wasn't quite right with it.


----------



## MCW (Mar 29, 2012)

spike60 said:


> No, I'm right on this. Too bad you're too upset about the "mate" comment to see it. I see that I should really apologize to all the Aussie members, except maybe you because you're just too wound up.
> 
> My position on these knockoff saws is consistant regardless of who sells them. I don't need you to suggest that I target Baileys or anyone else the same way I got on MCW. I made a point that I still feel is valid: Drawing a line between the good vs bad knockoffs is a very week argument. You can't argue both sides of the courtroom without looking like a moron. But if that's what you or anyone want to do, it will be fun to watch. Guess we aren't going to find any common ground here, are we?
> 
> Terry's comments on the other hand about the insane prices you guys pay down there does explain part of the problem as it naturally encourages guys to look for alternatives. It's amazing how these prices can vary so much between countries. It's outragous what the guys just up in Canada have to pay. Those prices are a tree hugger's dream come true.



I won't keep going on this Spike as you still can't seem to differentiate between outright deception/fraud and copying - there is actually a difference. I can also see why you're pis*ed off as what has happened with knock offs has the ability to effect your business but probably not to the extent you think. As mentioned if I'd have said that these saws were a piece of crap then you'd have laughed your head off but alas, they are not crap and that's where you got your knickers in a knot.
Also can you please explain from a legal standpoint why a copied saw is different from any sum of it's copied parts? Don't the same copyright laws apply? Don't try to single me out all because I opened my mouth. I won't give you a lecture on why China have gotten where they are today but I can assure you it is not because of little old me and a couple of chainsaws. When you have the major chainsaw players sourcing parts from China it pays to ask why. It all comes down to one word - profits! Why have these major companies outsourced components to China when they had no need to? Why do the Stihlheads carry on proud as punch about "our US made Stihls" when the second you pull the lid it has "China" stamped on the carby? Even the major players are sourcing parts from China yet somehow you think I'm worse. My dollar contribution to China was tiny in comparison.
I know it's tough to fathom but there is actually a BIG difference between the cheaper knockoffs and the better knockoffs. I paid nearly double for the better 365 copies based on later models. Also when I stated earlier that "I copped a lot of flak" from that 365 copy thread I knew I would. I was also asked to start the same thread on a different chainsaw forum.
If you can find a thread anywhere or ANY information where I have said to purchase a knock off over a genuine saw or have given contact information on who to contact in China to source these saws then fire away. If you'd have bothered to check I have been pretty consistent in saying that the only way to guarantee genuine is through an authorised dealer. You want to know *WHY *I have been saying that? Because I have purchased saw copies and have also had bar and chain copies as well - because of this I *KNOW* how good these cunning little bastards have gotten. Until I started that thread you had no idea how good they had become either, which is exactly why you cracked the sooks and desperately wanted to point the finger at someone to blame. My original thread and some of my following comments have been a wake up call to many, including yourself (and myself to boot!).

I can also confidentally say that quite some time ago I tried to source genuine Husqvarna 365 saws from the US to test the BB kits and the dealer (maybe yourself?) stated to the guy trying to find them for me (you'd know who) that the Husqvarna 365 is "no longer available". I tried...
I have emails to back that up as well.


----------



## Applehead (Mar 29, 2012)

First run report on the chusky is not all bad.
1st ; Recoil rope had to be changed out with a heavy duty kevlar job, as someone else stated the metal spool kept loppinig the cord off almost every time you pulled the damn thing.
2. Adj. carb . Saw starts easy, It did run rough and would stall at idle out of the box. Turned L jet 1/2 turn rich, & Idle up 1/4 turn. Much smoother, no stalling. Will readjust from spec after break in period, running 40:1 mix with the 24" bar it came with.
Power seems on par with other 65 cc saws, throttle response is ok, a little sluggish. I havn't put her in any big wood yet mostly small to 10 " size I had on the pile here, I will get the chance later today to cut some bigger stuff.
Only time will tell about the durability of the thing , if I didn't know better I would be pretty happy with it right off the bat... .02


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, I know I am new here and I am going to stick my neck out on the block here.

Do I agree that the Chinese are blatantly copying the name branded saws and trying to pass them off as genuines. Hell no. I think that a Stihl saw should be the only thing wearing a stihl sticker, same for husky, poulan, etc.

Do I think somehting should be done about the copywrite for the logos, infringements by stealing patants? Yes.

BUT, do I also think that the chinese build a decent (not top quality, but decent) product? ......sometimes.

I have a Chinese knockoff dirtbike. Had it over a year now. I beat that thing through the trails, ofer tracks, through the woods. I followed name brand bikes, and done all the same things they did with my bike and had ZERO issues. It's not a direct copy of a Honda, but it's quite similar to a CRF230F. It's a Gio (Zongshen engine) X31.

Now, I think that the Chinese are learning, (much like Kia of Korea has) are sre starting to wise up on their products. But I TOTALLY disagree that selling a knock off as a true Husky is wrong!!!!

This is why I shyed away from the knock off saws. I bought a true Stihl 034 that was used for about the same price as a new knock off saw.

I think that once the Chinese make their own brands, based on their own designs that they MIGHT be able to make a solid name for themselves.

Now, with all that said...I am not trying to stand up for what they did here. It is wrong to copy that saw and sell it outright labeled as a major brand...it's stealing in my opinion, and in many of yours as well.

But, think back to the Honda bikes and cars....the Japanese were much the same in China's boots 30 years ago, and today...people won't hardly look at a bike unless it's Japanese (honda, kawi, yamaha, etc)

That's just my opinion and I wanted to share it. Again, please don't take what I say as offence to anyone here...I don't mean it like that.


----------



## Applehead (Apr 5, 2012)

*First day of real work*

Clearing some land , I am pissed. :taped:
I would really like to ring the bastages neck that screwed me with this thing today.
Carb is garbage , Tried many adjustments and settings ...just bad performance untunable junk imo. 
Recoil needs to be replaced also, as someone else stated , the rope will continue to break off every other pull on the cheap as spool, I even rounded the edges off where the rope goes tring to get the day out of her.... POS.

Forced to dump some more coin at it now...or chuck it... 

The 034 and old 4000 ran flawless. 

.02


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 5, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Clearing some land , I am pissed. :taped:
> I would really like to ring the bastages neck that screwed me with this thing today.
> Carb is garbage , Tried many adjustments and settings ...just bad performance untunable junk imo.
> Recoil needs to be replaced also, as someone else stated , the rope will continue to break off every other pull on the cheap as spool, I even rounded the edges off where the rope goes tring to get the day out of her.... POS.
> ...



If I were you, I'd just dump it and get a real 365 XT. Depending on where you are in the state, we can point you to some good dealers.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 5, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> If I were you, I'd just dump it and get a real 365 XT. Depending on where you are in the state, we can point you to some good dealers.



I wonder how it owuld work some some Ebay parts. Real 365's recoil starter and a decent carb?

I know on my bike, the hot thing to do is replace the carb with a true 30MM mukuni (that's coming as soon as I get back to work!!)

Either way, that is a pain in the rearend. At least, as someone pointed out earlier, if you but a true 365, you got some decent new plastics.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 5, 2012)

Goofyexponent said:


> I wonder how it owuld work some some Ebay parts. Real 365's recoil starter and a decent carb?
> 
> I know on my bike, the hot thing to do is replace the carb with a true 30MM mukuni (that's coming as soon as I get back to work!!)
> 
> Either way, that is a pain in the rearend. At least, as someone pointed out earlier, if you but a true 365, you got some decent new plastics.



Either way, you've already spent the price of a new one, and then it's a slippery slope to getting the saw to be that much closer and that much better at considerable expense. You could easily spend $200 and find that it still has flaws. 

If you look at when spike detailed the same knock off a while ago, they have problems and ####ty materials all over. It's not like it's just a knock off carb and everything else is good. The plastic is brittle, the air filter looks like its made out of the #### they make airline pillows out of, the fuel and impulse lines are inferior, etc. 

After a while just save yourself the headache and buy a new one. Or find a good used one. But I really do think that trying to get it to a point that it works well is silly. What if your crank bearings or something in the crank case go?


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Look at the serial # tag on a real Husky. The town in Sweden is spelled different, I think it's 'Huskvarna'. On the China copies, it's spelled 'Husqvarna' like the company name. Also the real saws have a Mahl cylinder.



How do I check to see if it has a Mahl cylinder?


----------



## w8ye (Apr 9, 2012)

The cylinder says Mahle on it but so do some of the copies


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 9, 2012)

the easiest way to tell a copy is the saftey stamps on top of the chainsaw,just compare your saw to my one on my 
threads,second thing is as mentioned the starter pully,on mine it's white plastic,yours is metal.
i suppose the next give away is the carb. in fairness it's easy to get caught out.

i started a thread here when i joined about china copies,i stated that i almost got caught out when i went shopping for my new 365 saw,there was a guy online selling them for 500euros brand new,the first give away was the price,i wondered why he would sell them so cheap because a new GENUINE husqvarna saw here is over 700euros,even more from some dealers,secondly i phoned him and i asked where he imported them from he told me canada :msp_rolleyes: mmm i had a growing suspicion,anyway the final giveaway was a dead giveaway(an e-mail i recieved at random) and it couldn't have came at a better time,from a company in china called ootool,these guys specialise in all chainsaw copies,i could have got a new 365sp for 125usd :msp_wink:

here he is 

i think this could be your saw :msp_sad:

Husqvarna 365 Gasoline Chain Saw (365) - China 365 Chain Saw,Husqvarna 365,Chain Saw in Garden Tools & Equipment



the worst worry with these,my friend a forest worker got one a few years ago to test it,like you he got it online,it lasted a month of hard felling and limbing before the handle bar ripped from the saw body,the plastic on the saw body couldn't cope with the stress :msp_sad:



i would ONLY buy from a genuine husqvarna dealer,i ended up going to a local dealer and paid 750euros for the one i have now,worth it though for the peace of mind you get with it and back up.
it has a walbro carb and differnt stickers and saftey stamps,the serial stamp also spells huskvarna one on part of it.




View attachment 232896



if i were you i would just use it now and see how it goes,on the bright side you could e-mail oo tool for another one as a back up
for spares!


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

w8ye said:


> The cylinder says Mahle on it but so do some of the copies



What about taking off the bar plate, like spike mention in previous post, to see if it says made in sweden vs made in taiwan? 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165646.htm


I thought someone had side by side comparison of these two saws and the china version air filter cut outs on top looked different.


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> the easiest way to tell a copy is the saftey stamps on top of the chainsaw,just compare your saw to my one on my
> threads,second thing is as mentioned the starter pully,on mine it's white plastic,yours is metal.
> i suppose the next give away is the carb. in fairness it's easy to get caught out.
> 
> ...



On the photo that you provide here of the China 365 near the pull start it shows the number 365 on the bottom right corner and on this one that I purchsed it's on bottom left corner. I have not seen this saw in person and did not realise anything about these China copies until reading some of these threads today. I was going to call the seller to ask a few questions to try and see if this saw is a China copy. If it is i'm not going to pay for the item and tell the seller the reason but I really need to know how to tell without being able to hold the saw. I am attaching a link of the saw for your use or anyone who might be able to help.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Picked up a 365 sp. NIB off CL, How can I ID it as the real deal and not a knock off ?
> The plug that came with her in the tool pack was a china make ,...makes me wonder.



What size bar did your china copy 365 come with?


----------



## Applehead (Apr 9, 2012)

bull2five said:


> What size bar did your china copy 365 come with?


20"


----------



## rwthom279 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just came upon this and another thread addressing the Husky Fakes. Now I'm nervous about my 365 SP.....what a shame about all this...kinda makes me sick to my stomach. 

Is there a website to check a serial number and verify if its "Genuine Husqvarna??


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

Applehead said:


> 20"



Thanks.


----------



## bull2five (Apr 9, 2012)

rwthom279 said:


> I just came upon this and another thread addressing the Husky Fakes. Now I'm nervous about my 365 SP.....what a shame about all this...kinda makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Is there a website to check a serial number and verify if its "Genuine Husqvarna??



IDK but I have tried calling husqvarna and get a service company that is the go between. This company could not provide me a number so I now have an email with serial number asking if they can help me.
I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fairly blatant, to say the least.

People ask why Husky and Stihl don't allow for new saws to be shipped. This is why.

Most of the Huskys and no Stihls for the real companies? Is that how it is? About the best way they can combat this without investing more money. I guarantee they got some eager beagles on this, though. Too much revenue lost and brand name denigration.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 9, 2012)

bull2five said:


> IDK but I have tried calling husqvarna and get a service company that is the go between. This company could not provide me a number so I now have an email with serial number asking if they can help me.
> I will let you know what I find out.



If yours is fake, you have plenty of recourse. Starting with verification if it is fake, then Ebay, the Pawn shop and if push comes to shove your or the pawn shops local police. Just because they say final sale no returns don't mean squat to me. That's what interpretation of laws are for when they misrepresent, knowingly or otherwise. 

If this was a dupe and it became a case and it ended up on my desk? I would go to the Pawn Shop, ask them kindly to do the right thing or I will be out here every day. (scaring away profits, if you will). Been there done that...

I think buying one that looks a bit beat up would be the best bet in the future. I get the used once Sears crowd of scared #### of the chainsaw but not the upper end crowd. Used once or NIB has become a no-no, I guess.


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 9, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> I understand this but the name alone just is'nt right...it would be like them selling ford, chevy, toyota, mazda or any car make that they don't own.



not a good referance as 2 of those are foreign made cars,the other 2 are made with foreign parts. they dont have to make knock-offs,they are making the real thing,lol


----------



## bull2five (Apr 12, 2012)

rwthom279 said:


> I just came upon this and another thread addressing the Husky Fakes. Now I'm nervous about my 365 SP.....what a shame about all this...kinda makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Is there a website to check a serial number and verify if its "Genuine Husqvarna??



Just got the saw today and had a look inside. It has made in Sweden stamped on parts that I could see. It has a Walbro carb. and I have not had a chance to look at the cylinder. It seems that the china copies are not spending the time to get anything exact on the inside but more on the cosmetics to make you think it's real by looking at photos when buying online. Just my two cents.


----------



## Applehead (Apr 12, 2012)

bull2five said:


> Just got the saw today and had a look inside. It has made in Sweden stamped on parts that I could see. It has a Walbro carb. and I have not had a chance to look at the cylinder. It seems that the china copies are not spending the time to get anything exact on the inside but more on the cosmetics to make you think it's real by looking at photos when buying online. Just my two cents.



Congrats. Good luck with her & you got a nice deal on it too imo. 

I hold much malice towards the thieving plicks that pass of the fake crap.


----------



## rwthom279 (Apr 12, 2012)

bull2five said:


> Just got the saw today and had a look inside. It has made in Sweden stamped on parts that I could see. It has a Walbro carb. and I have not had a chance to look at the cylinder. It seems that the china copies are not spending the time to get anything exact on the inside but more on the cosmetics to make you think it's real by looking at photos when buying online. Just my two cents.



I did the same exact thing with mine. Mine is GOOD. Sure was a bit nervous taking the covers off though.

I can only imagine how many people have gotten screwed over. It is a shame that there is no recourse for both the consumer and manufacturer. Especially when the "copy" breaks down and there is little to no help either getting it fixed, or "warranty" work. Copyright??? more like Right to Copy. :msp_angry:


----------



## Applehead (May 1, 2012)

Goofyexponent said:


> I wonder how it owuld work some some Ebay parts. Real 365's recoil starter and a decent carb?
> 
> I know on my bike, the hot thing to do is replace the carb with a true 30MM mukuni (that's coming as soon as I get back to work!!)
> 
> Either way, that is a pain in the rearend. At least, as someone pointed out earlier, if you but a true 365, you got some decent new plastics.




Went this route.


----------



## Applehead (May 1, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Either way, you've already spent the price of a new one, and then it's a slippery slope to getting the saw to be that much closer and that much better at considerable expense. *You could easily spend $200 *and find that it still has flaws.
> 
> If you look at when spike detailed the same knock off a while ago, they have problems and ####ty materials all over. It's not like it's just a knock off carb and everything else is good. The plastic is brittle, the air filter looks like its made out of the #### they make airline pillows out of, the fuel and impulse lines are inferior, etc.
> 
> After a while just save yourself the headache and buy a new one. Or find a good used one. But I really do think that trying to get it to a point that it works well is silly. What if your crank bearings or something in the crank case go?





New plastic spool from Greece 10$
Cord <5$
Used Walbro 12 B Carb $25 

Carb swap semed to be the key , I couldn't get the cheap azz garbage china carb to run for nuttn. Cleaned the used Walbro up ; put her back together & she seems to run fine now. Cut a 1/2 doz. cookies out of a 12 " piece of maple in the dark ..good...Time will tell. I have a full day's work lined up for her, but I'm Gonna bring the 029 along also. The lot needs to be cleared n the chusky is still suspect.

If she gives me a full day I will swap out the filter and lines next.
.02


----------



## rwthom279 (May 1, 2012)

Is the chinese cheezewhizz carb just not good, or not big enough?? Wonder how it would do on maybe a 362. Of course at this point I'm sure you'd like take a BFH to it with all the trouble its given you.


----------



## Applehead (May 1, 2012)

rwthom279 said:


> Is the chinese cheezewhizz carb just not good, or not big enough?? Wonder how it would do on maybe a 362. Of course at this point I'm sure you'd like take a BFH to it with all the trouble its given you.



Yes. :msp_biggrin:

Needle size , diaphram , passage hole locations were all different than any walbro I have seen, if I ever see another china ANABRA carb it will be to soon...lol


----------



## MCW (May 2, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Yes. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Needle size , diaphram , passage hole locations were all different than any walbro I have seen, if I ever see another china ANABRA carb it will be to soon...lol



Yep they are pieces of crap for sure. Good choice on the Walbro


----------



## Applehead (Jun 23, 2012)

*That didn't take long.*

I was going to work her tomorrow, so I ran her a bit tonight, adjusted the walbro and cut some cookies.

Not even a half hr. worth.

Tach said 10.500 at max.rpm H and L both 1 turn out.

Quit running , funny vibes coming after hard restart, thinking shes toast.

Will post pics of the carnage when I open her up if anyone is interested.


----------



## rwthom279 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that it may have fried. Hopefully it will be something "simple".


----------



## hkusp9 (Jun 24, 2012)

please post the pics of her guts. Im very new to chainsaws and trying to decide on what to purchase myself and this thread has made me a little more weary of buying anything online thats advertised as "new".


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 24, 2012)

hkusp9 said:


> please post the pics of her guts. Im very new to chainsaws and trying to decide on what to purchase myself and this thread has made me a little more weary of buying anything online thats advertised as "new".




as mentioned here in this thread it's NOT the engine that will worry you,china engines are great,in fact not much of a differnce in the cylinder & pistons apart from the plating,which the naked eye won't see,YES of course you are much better off with a husqvarna genuine engine which naturally will last much far longer than a china saw,but as i say the china engine won't be the weak point it is litterly everything else around the engine that will break & let the saw down!!! (plastics are junk) no point in having a working engine if there is nothing there to hold it together! so forget about the engine that really is the least of your worries in a CHINA saw.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jun 24, 2012)

This reminds me of when the chinks copied leupold scopes and were selling em left and right on e bay. All with the same peculiar serial number. I believe it is till an ongoing production as well. Although I believe leupold did file charges.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 24, 2012)

It's all about something for nothing. If companies charged a reasonable price for their products, and people expected to pay a reasonable price for a man's labor and products there'd be no room for this kind of stuff. Or rather it wouldn't be profitable to do it. But Husky and Stihl overcharge for their saws and leave the door open, and people are always looking for the killer deal (a new high end saw on CL?). Often the manufacturers are getting their parts from China rather than paying their own workers, and some of these parts are coming out of the same factories (surprise). The Chinese are clever people trying to survive, so they'll do what they can. 

Something for nothing.

The reason we're so stuck on it is because of the distortions of plentiful, almost free energy, and more recently cheap and easy credit. We have in fact been living the something for nothing life for decades and think it's normal. But the whole gig is up anyway. Europe is being cut off from credit so they can't buy oil. Northern Europe won't be able to sell products to Southern Europe since the south is broke, so soon they'll all be broke. China needs a higher growth rate than they have now in order to keep their game going, and their huge holdings of euros will soon become worthless. You may not be able to get knock off saws from them forever. We'll have the energy Europe can't afford, but we don't have the industries anymore so the costs and options will be much more limited. It's a mess now, but these are the good old days.


----------



## Applehead (Jun 24, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It's all about something for nothing. If companies charged a reasonable price for their products, and people expected to pay a reasonable price for a man's labor and products there'd be no room for this kind of stuff. Or rather it wouldn't be profitable to do it. But Husky and Stihl overcharge for their saws and leave the door open, and people are always looking for the killer deal *(a new high end saw on CL?). *Often the manufacturers are getting their parts from China rather than paying their own workers, and some of these parts are coming out of the same factories (surprise). The Chinese are clever people trying to survive, so they'll do what they can.
> 
> *Something for nothing*.
> 
> The reason we're so stuck on it is because of the distortions of plentiful, almost free energy, and more recently cheap and easy credit. We have in fact been living the something for nothing life for decades and think it's normal. But the whole gig is up anyway. Europe is being cut off from credit so they can't buy oil. Northern Europe won't be able to sell products to Southern Europe since the south is broke, so soon they'll all be broke. China needs a higher growth rate than they have now in order to keep their game going, and their huge holdings of euros will soon become worthless. You may not be able to get knock off saws from them forever. We'll have the energy Europe can't afford, but we don't have the industries anymore so the costs and options will be much more limited. It's a mess now, but these are the good old days.



While I agree with most of your premise I take offense to the bold.
It was SUPPOSEDLY and APPARENTLY a NOS 365S boxed with papers. $ 550 isn't exactly something for nothing. Buyer beware , whos to say your local dealer couldn't get duped as well and then even YOU get screwed.
$550. aint chump change to most and sure doesn't come easy nowdays .
If the powers that be were worth 1/2 their salt these "copies" would never be sold in the US .


----------



## ChainFinn (Jun 24, 2012)

I donno has anybody said it already, but one weird thing in my eyes is the plastic pouch/wrap in which the saw hides. Ive opened sooooo many saw boxes and none had the plastic covers over Husqvarnas.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 24, 2012)

Applehead said:


> While I agree with most of your premise I take offense to the bold.
> It was SUPPOSEDLY and APPARENTLY a NOS 365S boxed with papers. $ 550 isn't exactly something for nothing. Buyer beware , whos to say your local dealer couldn't get duped as well and then even YOU get screwed.
> $550. aint chump change to most and sure doesn't come easy nowdays .
> If the powers that be were worth 1/2 their salt these "copies" would never be sold in the US .


Sorry, no offense was intended. Something for nothing is an exaggeration of course, it's really just the pursuit of the good deal. There must have been some reason to buy a new saw on CL rather than from a dealer? We all do it - we all feel like we did a good job when we get a really good deal on whatever. We've been encouraged to feel that way, but should we? If we got a good deal didn't someone else get a bad deal? What if all our dealings were in the same town with people we know and live around - would it be cool to get a good deal then? 

There's a family run pizza shop down the road from us, even though we live in the middle of nowhere. It's a big advantage for us, and they make great pizza. He has one of those punch card deals where after 10 stamps you get a free pie, but somehow I always lose my card. I know they're barely scraping by, and he gives me a good product for a fair price. That's good enough, I don't need a good deal, a fair deal is enough.


----------



## Applehead (Jun 24, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Sorry, no offense was intended. Something for nothing is an exaggeration of course, it's really just the pursuit of the good deal. *There must have been some reason to buy a new saw on CL rather than from a dealer?* We all do it - we all feel like we did a good job when we get a really good deal on whatever. We've been encouraged to feel that way, but should we? If we got a good deal didn't someone else get a bad deal? What if all our dealings were in the same town with people we know and live around - would it be cool to get a good deal then?
> 
> There's a family run pizza shop down the road from us, even though we live in the middle of nowhere. It's a big advantage for us, and they make great pizza. He has one of those punch card deals where after 10 stamps you get a free pie, but somehow I always lose my card. I know they're barely scraping by, and he gives me a good product for a fair price. That's good enough, I don't need a good deal, a fair deal is enough.



My reasoning was that the "365 special" has been discontinued for some time , and the advantage of this particular saw was the crank shaft and ease of BB conversion.


----------



## MCW (Jun 24, 2012)

Applehead said:


> My reasoning was that the "365 special" has been discontinued for some time , and the advantage of this particular saw was the crank shaft and ease of BB conversion.



I actually feel sorry for you considering it was advertised as the real deal, the price was "around" the mark etc etc.
Unfortunately situations like this make many many people very wary of online dealings with anybody. There's a chance that even the seller thought it was original. I've had dealings with the Chinese before on chainsaw related matters and they'll always tell you that they source gear from the same factories as OEM suppliers. In many cases they are probably correct  I've had them tell me that their Stihl bars etc come from the same factories that make the REAL Stihl bars. They'll say anything to get business. I've even been supplied/given knock off Stihl RMC chain that is an EXACT replica of genuine Stihl and I'd guarantee that no dealer would be able to tell the difference unless they actually used it.
Also like I've said before there are good knock off saws and bad knock off saws and you never quite know what you're getting as they all look the same at a glance


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 24, 2012)

my thinking is and always was,unless cash was really tight and i badly needed a cheap saw to get me out of trouble,otherwise i just would never buy a saw online anywhere,i would for the sake of a few hundread euros go to a legitimate husqvarna dealership to get my chainsaw,you get peace of mind,deffo the proper quality saw you want and a warrenty. what more could you need.

chainsaws are just too bloody dangerous to be trying to save some money on them,is it worth saving some money for a chain to come off and possibly put you in hospitall or worse kill you.....i wouldn't trust a china branded saw to use cutting paper.seriously!!

ok we hear it all the time and i'm sorry if this offends you but why on earth did you take the chance in the first place,do we ever learn..sorry to be so forward now,but stories like these even anoy me,i know you thought it was a legit saw but still it's a chance buying online all the time.... this is the place where china fake saws can be fobbed off quite easily to the none suspecting buyer who is honest and trusting enough to hand over the hard earned.

stories like this aggrovate me that customers just would rather save 150euros than go and get the real deal.


sorry for your loss.


----------



## burntmill (Jul 22, 2012)

The cord breaks on every one because of that sharp edge...you have to get in there with a round file and smooth it out...the carbs as mentioned are rubbish and impossible to adjust at all...the coils go after a few uses.. The plastic is all low grade and weak. The chain brake is flimsy..long story short...i have 4 in the shed i won't sell to anybody because they're just complete and utter rubbish on every level...trying to use one to cut firewood is an exercise in futility ....Sure you can upgrade all the parts around the cylinder and make it work but what a major hassle for a disposable pos.
Cut your losses and use it as a shed door stopper or garden gnome. The bars and chains i can't fault yet but to be honest i haven't put them through much. And yes back to page 1 of this thread...Country code CN on the box was all you needed to know. On the plus side for me...dealing in a few of these led to my love affair with real chainsaws..... Got myself an 090 for a bargain price yesterday and a 2100Cd a week before and getting a 395xp this week. I now have over 40 real saws in the shed....and 4 Chinese mistakes....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2012)

burntmill said:


> The cord breaks on every one because of that sharp edge...you have to get in there with a round file and smooth it out...the carbs as mentioned are rubbish and impossible to adjust at all...the coils go after a few uses.. The plastic is all low grade and weak. The chain brake is flimsy..long story short...i have 4 in the shed i won't sell to anybody because they're just complete and utter rubbish on every level...trying to use one to cut firewood is an exercise in futility ....Sure you can upgrade all the parts around the cylinder and make it work but what a major hassle for a disposable pos.
> Cut your losses and use it as a shed door stopper or garden gnome. The bars and chains i can't fault yet but to be honest i haven't put them through much. And yes back to page 1 of this thread...Country code CN on the box was all you needed to know. On the plus side for me...dealing in a few of these led to my love affair with real chainsaws..... Got myself an 090 for a bargain price yesterday and a 2100Cd a week before and getting a 395xp this week. I now have over 40 real saws in the shed....and 4 Chinese mistakes....



Chinese 365, ported BB kit still running strong till this day. I did change the carby as it wasn't up to the task of the BB kit.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nxi4R8L_h7E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## burntmill (Jul 22, 2012)

Aussie....Yes consider yourself lucky i say. The first one they sent me as a sample i passed on to a mate and he's been using it for 2 seasons straight out of the box and he's happy with it. The 5 i ordered were rubbish and although looked identical obviously came from a different factory. It's a lottery and the main thing the Chinese lack as we all know is consistency and quality control. You got a good one and might have a line of supply to one of the decent factories. That is pure luck mate. The average Joe contacting a random seller on Ali doesn't care will be throwing money into the wind and hoping. IMO. Everybody keeps saying that eventually the Chinese will get it right and they're improving like what happened with Japan and then Korea.....but it's a much slower process with China because the money is still flowing in and the pride in the work is non existent so as long as it LOOKS like it...that's good enough for them until people stop buying. You can buy a box set of albums by a band called Pink Gloyd if you want too. At least the music is the real deal. What's inside these chainsaws is not unless you are an experienced saw modifier and can make the cat squeal. My advice to people is not to be tempted. Each to their own.


----------



## MCW (Jul 23, 2012)

burntmill said:


> Aussie....Yes consider yourself lucky i say. The first one they sent me as a sample i passed on to a mate and he's been using it for 2 seasons straight out of the box and he's happy with it. The 5 i ordered were rubbish and although looked identical obviously came from a different factory. It's a lottery and the main thing the Chinese lack as we all know is consistency and quality control. You got a good one and might have a line of supply to one of the decent factories. That is pure luck mate. The average Joe contacting a random seller on Ali doesn't care will be throwing money into the wind and hoping. IMO. Everybody keeps saying that eventually the Chinese will get it right and they're improving like what happened with Japan and then Korea.....but it's a much slower process with China because the money is still flowing in and the pride in the work is non existent so as long as it LOOKS like it...that's good enough for them until people stop buying. You can buy a box set of albums by a band called Pink Gloyd if you want too. At least the music is the real deal. What's inside these chainsaws is not unless you are an experienced saw modifier and can make the cat squeal. My advice to people is not to be tempted. Each to their own.



When you order gear from China you have to get a reliable and honest supplier to guarantee consistency. There are a whole heap of Husky knock offs on the market. I was the one who supplied Al (AUSSIE1) and the fact it was a good saw was not luck. A lot of information traded hands from my supplier before these saws were imported - he had a number of manufacturers to pick from. As you mentioned if you have a random crack at Alibaba.com the chances of getting a reasonable deal is about 1 in 100. A lot more homework and testing is involved - consistency is not a Chinese strongpoint but if you can find a good supplier (middleman) who realises business will stop if he lets you down he'll look after you. Another thing to remember is never, ever pay upfront. Extremely tough to find a supplier that will send you gear prior to payment but it was possible in my case. As mentioned the standard carbies could not keep up at over 11,000rpm even on the 65cc top end. They didn't have a hope on the big bore top ends. The same supplier sourced a different brand of aftermarket carby and these have posed no problems at all. As mentioned despite these things proving to be a really good saw (for the price), the average customer wouldn't have picked up on the bad carbys and seized their saws quick smart. The Chinese seem to think it's OK for a saw to pull 10,500rpm no load out of the box


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 23, 2012)

burntmill said:


> Aussie....Yes consider yourself lucky i say. The first one they sent me as a sample i passed on to a mate and he's been using it for 2 seasons straight out of the box and he's happy with it. The 5 i ordered were rubbish and although looked identical obviously came from a different factory. It's a lottery and the main thing the Chinese lack as we all know is consistency and quality control. You got a good one and might have a line of supply to one of the decent factories. That is pure luck mate. The average Joe contacting a random seller on Ali doesn't care will be throwing money into the wind and hoping. IMO. Everybody keeps saying that eventually the Chinese will get it right and they're improving like what happened with Japan and then Korea.....but it's a much slower process with China because the money is still flowing in and the pride in the work is non existent so as long as it LOOKS like it...that's good enough for them until people stop buying. You can buy a box set of albums by a band called Pink Gloyd if you want too. At least the music is the real deal. What's inside these chainsaws is not unless you are an experienced saw modifier and can make the cat squeal. My advice to people is not to be tempted. Each to their own.



Yeah Matt supplied that saw and the BB kit. It's running the kit piston assy. The only thing I changed was the pin clips and a basic port job (tad longer than a waiting room sitting!).

What people have to realise is the Chinese are very capable of producing quality equal to the best. It's just not how they want to go about business.

And yes your right mate, each to their own.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been following this thread and got on Alibaba last night. Holy crap, what a wide variety of crap!!! The volume of crap they can produce is mind boggling. Russ


----------



## MCW (Jul 23, 2012)

burntmill said:


> Yeah i was dealing with Manny the original Big Bear. Probably the best known of them. He seems like a good bloke and we had lots of jokes. He was under no illusion as to the quality and sent me loads of free spares. At some stage he changed supplier on me at his end and that's when i got the bad batch and it overloaded my tolerance. I've just had enough of them. Also i was selling them as a known copy so the profit wasn't huge.
> i agree the Chinese can make top quality stuff. i have Chinese friends here in Australia who are embarrassed at the way their countries manufacturing ability is represented. We actually ask them for cheap rubbish so that's what they produce. I've got goods from the 70's made in China that were every bit as good as the Japanese stuff of the same era. Some of my guitars are made in China and of exceptional quality. I've only heard good things about the Great Wall 4wd's too. They certainly can when they want to.



Yep I hear you on the changing suppliers bit. I had some nightmare BB kits come through when previous batches were top notch.
As far as the Great Walls go they're a bit hit and miss. A lot of farm managers have them around here. OK when they're running, nightmares when they're not. In saying that though I have a 3 yeard old Nissan Navara that had to get all the injectors replaced at 60,000km plus other gremlins


----------



## burntmill (Jul 23, 2012)

I dealt with Manny Big Bear he was a good bloke.
I agree the Chinese can make top quality. Some of my guitars are made in China and exceptional. My Chinese friends are embarrassed at the way their country's manufacturing ability is being represented to the world. Western consumerism asks them for cheap rubbish which they oblige with. They can make as good as anybody when they want to.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 23, 2012)

burntmill said:


> I dealt with Manny Big Bear he was a good bloke.
> I agree the Chinese can make top quality. Some of my guitars are made in China and exceptional. My Chinese friends are embarrassed at the way their country's manufacturing ability is being represented to the world. Western consumerism asks them for cheap rubbish which they oblige with. They can make as good as anybody when they want to.



Yeah Manny was alright as long as you were buying from him... but when the items didn't match their descriptions he came up with all kinds of stories.


----------

